# JJ Redick Opens Up About Issues in Orlando This Past Season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *On his future in Orlando:*
> 
> “I don’t know what’s going to happen. In terms of my contract being guaranteed I don’t think it is going to be something where the Magic just release me. I think that they would either choose to trade me or they would choose to keep me. I think there would be something that they could get in return with a draft pick or maybe five dollars in cash I don’t know. Hopefully they could get something back for me so I’m not necessarily worried about getting released. I’m more worried about getting traded. Obviously a lot is going to depend on who the new GM is, who the new coach is and what happens with Dwight and his situation and what direction this franchise is headed.”
> 
> ...


http://sportsradiointerviews.com/20...lando-magic-stan-van-gundy-dwight-howard-nba/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

JJ Reddick said:


> I can’t say it was outright arguing but look there were some issues. I think if you watched us play this year you knew that. You don’t score 66 points in games and lose by 30. That doesn’t happen five times in a season unless there’s some issues.


Well said. Nothing in this interview is groundbreaking, but it does reassure me that he has his head on straight. Hopefully he'll get an opportunity to start somewhere this season so we can see his game blossom even more.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good interview. Sounds like Howards really ****ed with the team.


----------

